# sinningia



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of a good place to get a miniature sinningia? Also has anyone grown these from seed?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

wesly2007 said:


> I wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of a good place to get a miniature sinningia? Also has anyone grown these from seed?


They're very easy to grow from seed. I got a packet of S. muscicola (sp. Rios das Pedras) from a friend and simply pressed my finger down on the seed clump and then pressed down on some sphag. They germinate extremely quickly (like in a week). Mine hasn't bloomed in a while, or I'd offer you a pod. Try Ebay...I see them there a lot, and you can get most of the cool tiny species.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Kartuz greehouse


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Kartuz greehouse


I second that. If you don't find them on the online store, give them a call. They don't always put everything on their site.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I almost always have S. 'Freckles', and I have some others too that I have grown from seed, or that I am growing from seeds from a friend.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I think I saw some on black jungle. Not sure what was in stock. I have pusilla in one of my vivs. Cool little plants


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

You should just send them all my way. 



Phyllobates said:


> I think I saw some on black jungle. Not sure what was in stock. I have pusilla in one of my vivs. Cool little plants


----------



## gerd (Jul 10, 2013)

wesly2007 said:


> You should just send them all my way.


Hello,
Who is interested to exchange micro mini sinningias and mini sinningias.
The following plants are already available in my 4 terrariums (100x50x50 cm ea): 
Sinningia pusilla, Sinningia pusilla itaoca, Sinningia pusilla “White Sprite”
Sinningia muscicola hell = (Sinningia "Rio das Pedras"), Sinningia muscicola dunkel
Sinningia concinna
Sinningia Bright Eyes
Sinningia Snow Flake

Regards
Gerd
Home


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I've never ordered from them before, but the violet barn has quite a few miniature sinningia on their site.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have small plants of:
S. muscicola,
S. pusilla 'itaoca'
S. 'mighty mouse x mighty mouse'
S. 'white sprite'

I'd be interested in cocinna when the plants are a bit bigger to trade!


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

gerd said:


> Hello,
> Who is interested to exchange micro mini sinningias and mini sinningias.
> The following plants are already available in my 4 terrariums (100x50x50 cm ea):
> Sinningia pusilla, Sinningia pusilla itaoca, Sinningia pusilla “White Sprite”
> ...


The hot pink ones on your site. Are those micro-mini's as well? Never seen anything like that!

Wesley, they are easy as pie to grow from seed. I've had seeds sprout right out of the pods before. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Psychosis (Feb 13, 2015)

I just received a mature S. muscicola from glassbox, if that helps. Several soon to be flowers, it's a very neat plant. I just hope I don't kill it.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

This thread just convinced me to buy a seed pod off of ebay to try my hand at growing it. They should be in today...


----------

